# Office visits w/ dx of "Follow up"



## Coder81 (Jul 8, 2009)

EM code 99213 w/ dx of "Hospital f/u - Pneumonia; Dehydration". Do I use only V67.59 Follow-up examination - Unspecified follow-up examination? No indication if pneumonia and dehyration are resolved. Same thing w/ dx of "F/U UTI", "F/U otitis media"  "F/U ER visit". Thanks!


----------



## kumeena (Jul 9, 2009)

I use V67.59. If the patient is still on treatment(Antibiotic) I use the diagnosis Ex: 599.0 along with V67.59


----------



## HavaTwo (Jul 14, 2009)

You would need to determine whether the pneumonia and dehydration are resolved or still being treated to code this correctly.  V67 codes are to be used "only following COMPLETED treatment".  

Michelle


----------



## LTibbetts (Jul 15, 2009)

I agree with Michelle


----------

